# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] Silverlight not writing file in server

## greatchap

Hi Guys,

I have written a test app in Silverlight. This app is running in Windows Server 2008 R2 and it should read and write files. It it reading files in server but not writing. To do the latter part what changes do I have to make ? I am using Silverlight 5.

Please advice.

Thank you,

Cheers,
GR

----------


## gep13

Hey,

One thing that you have to remember is that Silverlight is executing on the client, NOT on the server.  Therefore, although you might be able to "read" the files from the server, you can't write back.  This is the same restriction in standard web pages, where the content is only be rendered to the client, the client has no direct access back to to the server.

To do what you are talking about, you might want to think about creating a web service (or perhaps a WCF or Web API) that is located on the server, which will do the writing of the files, based on a call that is made to it from the Silverlight application on the client.

Gary

----------


## greatchap

I know I am replying two months late but thanks for your reply. I will apply what you have mentioned.

----------

